# Jan 8th???



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Anyone going to River Run that day? We are trying to get a large group together that don't mind the kiddos tagging along and having some fun......Kid friendly ride. Of course were gonna have our coolers of goodies, but in moderation....


----------



## OBMFBRUTE (May 7, 2009)

Sounds good. Yall staying za night


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Right now, I don't know that answer. I think it's all going to depend on IF my bike is out of the shop and running. When I posted this, I anticipated my "rig" of that gas tank to work.....it didn't!!! I will say, if it is out, we prolly are gonna stay the night and ride all day Sat. till at least dark......then load up and go home. We have functions to go to Sunday early. At a bare minimum, we will be out there EARY Saturday FOR SURE!!!!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

if i'm off work i might try to make it..........


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

I might not be on my bike......but I will be on one. I still have that badd arse 300 Bayou 4X4 in the garage. LOL


----------



## Josh (Nov 23, 2009)

I might make it out their... Might try to bring some people along, although Most of my riding buddies are going to be back at college.. Have to see if i get my new axle in by that time.


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

As it stands right now, it looks like my bike will be fixed by then....YYYEEAAAHHHH!!!!! I cant wait to get out there and rip it up....LOL.....The more the merrier. I know for a fact its gonna be me and my wife and 2 kids, another couple and their 2 kids, and walker and company?????


----------



## Josh (Nov 23, 2009)

Well doesn't look like any of my group wants to get out in the cold.. pretty lame heh "summer time riders"


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

they ever heard of a device called neoprene waders lol


----------



## Josh (Nov 23, 2009)

Well, im guessing saying it's too cold is the easiest way out. Heh. I'd be up for riding just none of them. I haven't gotten the brute in the mud in a little while and i'm itching to get into some...


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

yea same here been a couple of months i think.


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

HELL YEAH.....I got a good pair of 5mm waders I got from Bass Pro......they are the bomb. I don't know if wife will come, but I'm sure I will be out there....


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Just found out that wife and kids will NOT be going......I WILL be there.......provided my bike is done, which I have been told more times than one, it will be........it looks like its gonna be a guy day......WWWWOOOOOHHHHHHHOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

BAD news everyone......there's NO WAY I will be able to go. As the duties of work calls....Next time, come hell or high water, I will be there.....Jobs are a dime a dozen in my profession....I WISH!!!!


----------

